# angel unfälle



## FlotterHecht (24. September 2009)

hi wollt ma fragen ob ihr auch schon ein paar unfälle hattet 
so wie das (relativ am ende)http://www.bissclips.tv/deinevideos/raubfischangeln/welsangeln-ist-nix-fuer-weicheier.html


ich hatte man  drilling in der backe


----------



## Matt Hayes (24. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Also das schlimmste was mir mal beim Angeln passiert ist,war als ich von einem Hecht in die Hand gebissen wurde...war aber nur ein kleiner#h
Ansonsten eigenlich NIX.

MfG

PS: Also der Drilling im Finger ist schon heftig,vor allem wegen dem Wiederhaken...


----------



## DerAngler93 (24. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Bei mir nichts aufregendes. Paar mal haken in der Hand sonst eigerntlich nix


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Ahhhhh, hab mal miterlabt, wie sich ein Östereichischer Jungangler nen dicken EffZett Blinker in die Backe gesenst hat!#t


----------



## DerAngler93 (24. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Der Boardi Svenno hat sich den Blinker in Kopf hauen lassen :c


----------



## timo` (24. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Mein Onkel hat beim Löffelblinker auswerfen meinen damals ~6 jährigen Cousin/seinen Sohn am Hinterkopf geharkt und durchgezogen :c.
Der hat geschrien wie am Spieß...


----------



## Ollek (24. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Bei Hitra Jürgen im Touri Center hinterm Tunnel hängt ein Bild von jemanden der sich nen Pilker ins Auge gehauen hat. :v 

Hing wohl irgendwie mit Alkohol zusammen das ganze. |bigeyes


----------



## unitedab (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

angelkollege hatte hänger, zieht wie ein blöder, vorfach reisst, pose + paar 2g bleie kommen angeflogen. eins davon ins auge -> krankenhaus, op, alles gut gegangen. war irgendwo im weissen bereich gelandet. 

immer aufpassen beim angeln #6


----------



## Perückenkünstler (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

22er Stipphaken in den Rücken kurz über Po ins Fleisch gerammt.
Rettungshubschrauber>Not OP> 6 Monate Reha.
Zum Glück wars nichts schlimmes .:q


P.S.: Hab den Haken natürlich selber rausgekriegt. Mußte aber die Hose runterlassen um richtig beizukommen. Mann, kam ich mir blöd vor.  7m Stippe noch in einer Hand und mit runtergelassener Hose in verdrehter Körperhaltung da rumgefummelt. Wer das gesehen hat, hat sich bestimmt einen weggelacht.


----------



## penell (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Da habt ihr ja noch Glück. Ich mal beim hechtangeln. Jagdmesser vergessen, nur so nen 0815 taschenmesser bei. Ja beim Versuch des Tötens klappt das scheiss Ding zu und der Finger war dazwischen. Konnte den schön aufklappen. Der Angeltag war zu Ende. Musste genäht werden


----------



## PapaBear (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Habe in Schweden beim neumontieren eines Wobblers, den alten auf den Stuhl gelegt auf den ich mich dann dämlicherweise gesetzt habe. Gott sei dank hatte ich die Widerhaken angedrückt. Obwohl bei soviel Dummheit hätte ich es ja verdient gehabt mit Wobbler am Hintern in die Klinik zu müssen.


----------



## Housecat (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

War an der Elbe auf Aal angeln. Früh morgens in der Morgendämmerung dann haut einner in meine Rute. Die aussen ständer geflogen und ins Wasser. Letzte Ende hatte aber noch rausgeguckt. Ich die Buhne lang runter um die Rute festzuhalten. Dabei die Buhne voll runtergerutscht die angel in die Hand bekommen und voll im Wasser gelegen. Und dass früh morgens bei grade mal 8°C. :vik:

Aber ich hab den Aal rausbekommen. 95cm :k


----------



## Doc Plato (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Ja ja.... schreibt nur weiter so gruselige Sachen! Ich trau mich bald gar nicht mehr ans Wasser....... |uhoh:








:q


----------



## Barsch-Guru (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hing wohl irgendwie mit Alkohol zusammen das ganze. |bigeyes


 

Ja Ja, die beiden großen A´s, Angeln und Alkohol! So hab ich fast ne Fingerkuppe eingebußt. Das ganze passierte beim Versuch mit meinem extra kurz zuvor geschliffenen Angelmesser (sauscharf) Eis für meinen Wodka- Red Bull zu hacken! In die linke Hand einen Klumpen Eis, in die rechte Hand das Messer und ca. 1,5 Promille und los gings! Beim ca. 4. Hieb flutschte das Messer ganz sanft durchs Eis und anschließend ganz sauber durch die Fingerkuppe meines Ringfingers der linken Hand, schön bis auf den Knochen. 

Ich war eigentlich der Meinung ein Pflaster würde reichen, allerdings hat das einfach nicht aufgehört zu bluten und schlußendlich hab ich mich dann doch überreden lassen mich ins Krankenhaus fahren zu lassen. Vier Stiche und die Kuppe war wieder dran, fühlen kann ich alledings immer noch nix mit dem Finger.  

Das Ganze hält mich jetzt aber nicht davon ab beim Angeln Alkohol zu konsumieren, aber auf´s Eishacken verzichte ich. 

Grüße Alex

PS: Haken im Auge ist aber wirklich brutal! So nach dem Motto; mach das nochmal und ich guck dich nicht mehr an... #d


----------



## PapaBear (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Haken im Auge???:vIch habe es kommen sehen.


----------



## BeatleB84 (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Vor vielen, vielen Monden war ich mit meinen Eltern in Dänemark im Urlaub. Natürlich gehörte das Angeln von der Mole dazu. Erste Zeit halt auf Grund mit Wattwurm und so. Dann zeigte mir mein Paps, wie das mit dem Pilkern und der Patanosterschnur funktioniert. Den ganzen Tag ausgeworfen und Makrelen und Hornhechte gefangen:vik:. Irgendwann, ich holte aus zum Auswerfen, merkte ich nen Widerstand (Wollte über Kopf auswerfen). Ich drehte mich um und was sah ich? Ein älterer Herr, der mir über die Schulter schauen wollte, hatte Pilker samts Schnur und haken in Rücken und Kopf. Sah echt krass aus, aber hats recht lustig genommen! Hat nach dem entfernen der Haken zwar ordentlich geblutet, aber er entschuldigte sich für seine Dummheit!#d Ich entschuldigte mich natürlich auch!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

mich hat mal ein dicker breitkopfaal bei landen gebissen hatt ein glück Handschuhe an hat nur etwas geblutet sonst war es nicht so schlimm. Na ja und einmal bin ich mit dem boot umgekippt als ich meine hände sauber machen wollte den der 2 im boot tat genau das gleiche|uhoh:
achso: und die angelausrüstung hab ich nie wieder gesehn war ein glück net so viel.


----------



## JimiG (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Ein Bekannter von mir ist einmal (vor 2 Jahren) beim Drill eines großen Karpfens an der Uferböschung ausgerutscht und mit dem Ellenbogen auf einen Stein geknallt. Ende vom Lied komplizierter Bruch. Aber es ist jetzt wieder alles i.O. bei ihm.
Im vorigen Jahr habe ich den Angelkasten in meinen Rucksack geschoben und als ich die Hand wieder rausziehen wollte, kam der Angelkasten wieder mit raus. Ich hatte nämlich nicht den Drillingshaken gesehen, von dem eine Flanke herausguckte und mir halt beim wiederrausziehen der Hand das Ding in den Ringfinger gezogen. Also mit Angelkasten an der Hand zu einem Freund, den Haken mit der Spitze wieder rausgedrückt, Widerhaken abgekniffen und Haken dann entfernt. Das hat übrigens keinen Spaß gemacht.
Tja und was soll ich sagen in diesem Jahr hats dann einen anderen Freund bei uns getroffen. Der fährt immer mit seinen Hund zum Angeln und ist beim Nachtangeln über seinen Hund gestolpert und hatte sich den Arm gebrochen. Ist dann mit dem gebrochenen Arm auch noch mit dem Auto über den holprigen Feldweg nachhaus gefahren.


----------



## wacko (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Dazu sag ich nur: Hand voll Hecht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615T9lWb9Xo
und IIIIIIIIIIIIHHHBAH!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MluccXl8Ykw


----------



## Ollek (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



wacko schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur: Hand voll Hecht
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=615T9lWb9Xo



:q Ja ja die stets coolen Handlander. Was ist so schwer nen Kescher zu benutzen?


----------



## Silvo (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Hi,
ich hatte mal ne Flasche Wein beim angeln mit aber leider den Korkenzieher vergessendann wollte ich den Korken reindrücken und dabei ist der Flaschenhals abgebrochen und ich bin mit meiner Hand voll durchgeknallt#q#q#q.dann sah ich nur noch wie mein Finger an einem kurzen Stück Haut hing.:c.32 Stiche und 3,5 Monate Urlaub......


----------



## Case (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Hatte mal eine stark 30er Bachforelle am Wobbler. Die hing sehr gut am hinteren Drilling. Wollte sie aushängen und ausnahmsweise zurücksetzen. 
Dabei fing sie an zu zappeln, und knallte mir den vorderen Drilling des Wobblers voll in einen Finger der rechten Hand. Tja, da war ich mit der Forelle auf schmerzhafte Weise verbunden. 

Zuerst versuchte ich die Forelle mit der links zu betäuben. Aber sobald ich sie losließ, zappelte sie weiter und trieb mir den Drilling immer weiter in's Fleisch. Außerdem ging der erste Schlag mit dem Griff meines Messers auch noch auf meine rechte Hand. 

Kurzum, ich musste den Fisch mit der linken Hand erwürgen. Erwürgt mal einen Fisch...das dauert.

Als die Forelle dann endlich aufgehört hat zu zucken konnte ich sie von ihrem,
und danach mich von meinem Drilling befreien. Hing ganz schön tief in meinem Finger. 

Case


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

ich glaub die Forelle hätte auch ohne das Erwürgen keine Luft mehr bekommen #6:q


----------



## Case (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



Bayerpaco04 schrieb:


> ich glaub die Forelle hätte auch ohne das Erwürgen keine Luft mehr bekommen #6:q



Ja, vermutlich schon.
Aber ich habe sie einfach richtig festgehalten, damit der Haken ( bei mir ) nicht noch weiter reingeht.:q

Case


----------



## atze83 (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



> ich glaub die Forelle hätte auch ohne das Erwürgen keine Luft mehr bekommen #6:q


Meint manch einer, ABER: 
Ich hab mal gehört, das Chuck Norris Fische unter Wasser erwürgen kann...OHNE Hände!|supergri

ok, OT....:m


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Mein Kumpel fängt einen schönen Zander. Ich helf beim Landen und will ein Foto vom Fisch machen.
Kurz gezappelt und der Stringer hing im Finger.
Zum Auto locker ein Kilometer und zum KH nochmal fünf.
Das Gesicht des KH-Mitarbeiters war schon cool.
Frage: Wassn los?
 Finger mit Stringer aufn Tisch gelegt
Antwort: Maleur
Er hat nicht gejammert und nach dem Eingriff gleich wieder ans Wasser.
 OK, die Würfe waren nicht mehr sehr gezielt.


----------



## angelsüchto (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

aua,das sieht böse aus,
aber ich hab mir auch schonma die halbe fingerkuppe abgesäbelt-.-


----------



## Lorenz (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Hallo 


mir ist fast das selbe wie case passiert!
Nur mit einem freihängendem 5/0 Drilling und einem ~150cm Wels :vik:

Glücklicherweise hat er in dem Moment aufgehört zu zappeln,als ich das Eindringen des Hakens in mein Handgelenk (knapp über dem Landehandschuh) spürte...ppuuhhhh...
Unzugängliches Ufer,alleine,~2km mit dem Boot zur nächsten Straße...




Im Sommer habe ich ans andere Ufer in den Busch geworfen."Anschlag",Wobbler kommt zu mir geflogen,ich fange ihn mit der Hand :vik: Wenigstens hat der Wobbler überlebt (hinter mir war ein Kies/Steinstrand) und der Haken hing nicht tief...war mehr so ein schlitzen!

Mein Kollege "Zeug ma,zeug ma...das kannst du doch nicht so lassen...wir müssen zum..." 
Ich antwortete nur "ppffff..."  und warf neu aus :vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (25. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Ich schaue gerade auf meine Hände und stelle fest das jede Narbe was mit Angeln zu Tun hat:
1x mit Skalpell abgerutscht beim Präparierversuch
2 Ratzer vom Hecht beim Hakenlösen
2x Messerverletzungen (wegen zur scharfen Messer)
1x Maisdosenverletzung (soweit zu den leicht zu öffenen Deckeln)

Der Rest ist glücklicherweise ohne Spuren geblieben.


----------



## Lorenz (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> 2 Ratzer vom Hecht beim Hakenlösen
> 1x Maisdosenverletzung (soweit zu den leicht zu öffenen Deckeln)


Das kenne ich auch! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber bei mir wars wohl nur halb so wild :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Das übliche:

einige Schnitte von Maisdosen
Einige sehr unangenehme Stiche von Zander-Rückenflossenstrahlen in diversen Nagelbetten.
Ein paar Schnitte von Hecht-Kiemenbögen.
Einmal im Dezember beim Aussteigen aus dem Schlauchi gefallen, natürlich direkt an der an diesem Tag recht belebten Uferpromenade...
und einen Wobbler im Zeigefinger.


----------



## marchenigin (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Passt vielleicht nicht unbedingt hier rein aber ein Kumpel von mir hat mal nachts mit einer Kopfangel eine Fledermaus gefangen.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Bin mal beim wässern eines Angelboots auf der Insel Langeland Ende Noveber auf einen dicken, mit Algen bewachsenen Stein getretten und mit Waathose an in die Ostsee gefallen.

Als die Ostsee vor meinen Augen über mir zusammen schlug, es bitter kalt wurde und durch die eingeschlossene Luft in meiner Waathose meine Beine auftrieben, habe ich mich vor meinem geistigen Auge schon Füße nach oben durch den Kattegat/Skargerat treiben sehen.

Durch kräftiges Rudern mit Armen und Beine bin ich aber wieder schnell auf die Füße gekommne. Der Angeltag war aber damit erstmal versaut.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Als die Ostsee vor meinen Augen über mir zusammen schlug, es bitter kalt wurde und durch die eingeschlossene Luft in meiner Waathose meine Beine auftrieben, habe ich mich vor meinem geistigen Auge schon Füße nach oben durch den Kattegat/Skargerat treiben sehen.




Sozusagen als Walpose???
:q:q:q


----------



## Bassey (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bin mal beim wässern eines Angelboots auf der Insel Langeland Ende Noveber auf einen dicken, mit Algen bewachsenen Stein getretten und mit Waathose an in die Ostsee gefallen.
> 
> Als die Ostsee vor meinen Augen über mir zusammen schlug, es bitter kalt wurde und durch die eingeschlossene Luft in meiner Waathose meine Beine auftrieben, habe ich mich vor meinem geistigen Auge schon Füße nach oben durch den Kattegat/Skargerat treiben sehen.
> 
> Durch kräftiges Rudern mit Armen und Beine bin ich aber wieder schnell auf die Füße gekommne. Der Angeltag war aber damit erstmal versaut.




Das hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können


----------



## valentinoxy (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

ich hab mir drei fox horizont titanium gekauft und beim auspacken geschah es ich stieg voll auf eine rute 
ich glaube das war der schlimmste unfall den ich hatte


----------



## fisherb00n (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Auch ein schöner Unfall...so ein Volldepp :q:q:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aenaLKdMU8Q


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*



Bassey schrieb:


> Das hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können



Naja, habe bis zum A.... im Wasser gestanden und es waren noch 3 Leute dabei. Die hätten mich schon vorher rausgezogen. 

Im Blinker wurde mal vor einigen Jahren eine etwas ähnliche Situation getestet, damals ist man mit Waathose per Kopfsprung vom Boot aus in Wasser (Süsswasser) gesprungen. Laut Aussage des Redakteurs kann ein guter Schwimmer die Situation meisten.

Dennoch, muste schon etwas rudern und zusehen, dass die Füße unterwasser kommen.


----------



## angelpfeife (26. September 2009)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Bin mal mit der Hand zwischen die Kiemenbögen eines 80er Hechts geraten und hab sie nur seeeeeehr schwer wieder rausgekriegt#d. Danach sah mein Handrücken irgendwie komisch aus...|supergri


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte, nur so viel, gesichtsfarbenwechsel mit leichtem schwächeanfall, 
drilling abgekniffen und den ganzen tag weitergeangelt, |stolz:
rambo hätte sich in die hosen geschi....n


----------



## 42er barsch (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

hi,

mir ist, gottseidank, noch nichts derartiges beim angeln passiert aber in der aktuellen ausgabe der angelwoche ist ein schönes bild von einem daumen der mit einem muskie bekanntschaft gemacht hat.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Einmal n Einzelhaken genau in der Daumenbeuge gehabt, weil mir beim Beködern einer über die Schnur gelaufen is #q

Und einmal n 60er Rapfenblei mit Drilling ganz knapp oberhalb des Knies gehabt gehabt. Hing im Busch und natürlich rumgerupft wie blöd.
Dann kam das Ding halt ziemlich fix wieder. War dann untrennbar mit meiner Hose verbunden |supergri

Im KH hat man mir dann die Hose zerschnibbelt und mit 2 Stichen die Schnitte wieder genäht.
Damals als 10-Jähriger hat mich das wochenlang vom Angeln abgehalten |bigeyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Unfälle gehen auch ohne Haken;

Am Hausgewässer das Lager fürs komplette WE mit Zelt, Kochstelle und ner Grube für den  Spatengang eingerichtet - Kumpel hatte für diesen Zweck
eine Konstruktion furs bequeme sitzen gebaut :g 

Alles gut- bis mitten in der Nacht ein Schrei die Stille durchschnitt.... die Konstruktion war unter dem Kollegen zusammengebrochen und er war mit einem solchen Schmackes in die Grube gedonnert, dass er übelst feststeckte. Ein Turnlehrer hätte diese Haltung vermutlich als Klappmesser beschrieben. Da ging nix mehr..... nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil seine Klötze ziemlich unglücklich zwischen Oberschenkel und Grubenrand geklemmt waren.

Musste ich dann vorsichtig freibuddeln.....|rolleyes....zu meinem Glück hatte ich nen vernünftigen Spaten dabei.....so konnte ich zumindest ein wenig Distanz wahren |supergri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Mir ist beim Zanderangeln mal ein guter Aal eingestiegen.
Erst hing er lammfromm am unteren der beiden Drillinge, aber als ich das Stahlvorfach packte fing er an sich zu winden.
:m
Ruckzuck hatte ich den oberen Drilling im Handrücken...#q

Die Tasche stand natürlich etliche Meter weiter weg.
Beim hektischen Wühlen darin wurde mir plötzlich klar, daß  Lösezange und Seitenschneider noch zuhause auf dem Küchentisch lagen, weil ich vorher Vorfächer gebastelt hatte...

Da stand ich also, mit dem immer noch wild tobenden, ü70er Aal durch ein Stahlvorfach verbunden und hatte kein Werkzeug dabei!#q
Irgendwie hab ich es dann geschafft, mein Klappmesser zu öffnen und damit das Vorfach durch zu säbeln.

Der Haken saß natürlich bis zum Anschlag drin.

Da weit und breit kein anderer Angler am Wasser war, der mir mit einer Zange aus der Patsche helfen konnte, war der Abend natürlich gelaufen:
Ich mußte mein Zeug zusammenpacken und mußte die Ein-Minuten OP zu Hause durchführen.:c


----------



## GrÜndi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*



penell schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja noch Glück. Ich mal beim hechtangeln. Jagdmesser vergessen, nur so nen 0815 taschenmesser bei. Ja beim Versuch des Tötens klappt das scheiss Ding zu und der Finger war dazwischen. Konnte den schön aufklappen. Der Angeltag war zu Ende. Musste genäht werden



So ähnlich war´s bei mir auch...
Ich will das "Ersatz"-Messer mit Schmackes in nen Baum stechen damit ich die Hände frei hab und in dem Moment klappt das Teil zu.
Hab dann mit meinen Aalhandtuch die Wunde zugedrückt und bin direkt selbst ins KH gefahren. Tetanusspritze und 4 Stiche genäht.#d


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Die Forelle hing noch am anderen Drilling...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Seh ich das richtig das du den mittels "Schnurtrick" rausgezogen hast?
Persönlich kappe ich in den Fällen ja lieber den Widerhaken.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

nee, erst durchgestochen, dann den Widerhaken angedrückt und dann herausgezogen...
Drillinge sind teuer...:q
das schwerste war, die Forelle abzuhaken...


----------



## Chiforce (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Ich kann zu dem Thema folgendes beitragen:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0f5_1404598323

Ich Selber hatte bisher glücklicherweise keine derartigen schweren Unfälle, nur Kleinigkeiten, hier und da mal ein kleiner Schnitt oder Hakenpiekser...


----------



## Bobster (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*



Chiforce schrieb:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0f5_1404598323




 Auweia 
 Ich konnts mir wirklich nicht bis zum Schluss anschauen.#d


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Augen auf beim Hakenkauf....


----------



## mantikor (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

mit komplett beladenem trolly 8 meter fast senkrechte böschung runtergerauscht, 2 rippen gebrochen und schulter ausgekugelt, vom haken im fell wurde ich bisher zum glück verschont !


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Mich hat es letzte Woche beim Hechten erwischt. Hecht gelöst und ich will den Köder gleich wieder rausschlenzen, da hakt sich der in meinen linken Zeigefinger ein. Zuerst war es nicht so wild, ich bin damit noch am Sonnabend angeln gefahren und unter der Woche arbeiten. Aber vorgestern wurde mit einmal die halbe Hand rot und blau. Zur Hausärztin hin und die hat nicht Diskutiert, sondern mich sofort aus den Verkehr gezogen. Antibiotika und eine Antiseptische Salbe und Hausarrest bis Mitte kommender Woche.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Autsch - gabs die Tetanusimpfung gleich mit dazu?


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

@Riesenangler, wenn deine Hand so ähnlich aussah:
http://www.igminischwein-forum.de/files/rotlauf.jpg
Dann hast du dir über die Arbeit, wahrscheinlich den Schweinerotlauf eingefangen (Sekundärinfektion). Hatte ich vor ca. 20 Jahren, nach dem Abschwarten einer Wildsau auch mal.
Meistens sind die Ärzte aber zu blöd dieses richtig zu erkennen, aber mit Verweiß auf deinen Beruf, müsste es beim Arzt eigentlich "Klick" machen!
Ach so, weil zu lange falsch diagnostiziert, musste an meiner Hand der Infektionsherd aufgeschnitten werden, 4 Wochen krank!

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Denke nicht das ich mir noch nen Rotlauf eigefangen habe, weil Tiere die damit infiziert sind, in Deutschland sofort ausgesondert werden müssen und nicht mehr in den Handel kommen. Schlachten tun wir ja bei mir auf der Arbeit nicht . Gegen Tetanus und andere Seuchen bin ich schon Routinemäßig geimpft, da passe ich auch auf, das die Impfungen alle paar Jahre erneuert werden. Ich denke mal das es nächste Woche ausgestanden ist, so wie sich die Sache hier entwickelt. Die Schwellungen sind deutlich über Nacht zurück gegangen und auch die Rötungen sind sehr schön abgeklungen. Ich werde erst einmal einige tage ruhiger treten und dann werden wir sehen. Wenigstens kann ich dann auch das Finale in voller Länge sehen. Das Foto trifft es ziemlich gut, nur das bei mir eben die halbe Hand rot wurde. Bei mir war es nicht ganz so Farbenfroh.


----------



## racoon (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Gummifisch mit Sekundenkleber befestigt,  in Ermangelung einer Unterlage auf dem Oberschenkel. Natürlich kommt wieder zu viel Zeug aus der Tube und suppt durch die Jeans. Unfassbar schnell trocknet das Zeug, deshalb Jeans am Oberschenkel festgeklebt. Nach ner kleinen OP mit dem Filetiermesser war das Problem gelöst, aber seit dem kein Haarwuchs mehr an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

Nun ja, Angeln ist schon nicht ungefährlich. Man verletzt sich selten, aber dafür dann häufig ziemlich stark.
Ich bin kein Bewegungslegastheniker, aber ich bin schon etliche Male unsanft auf Steinen ausgerutscht und unfreiwillig baden gegangen, bin als Kind am Kai auf der Stahlkante ausgerutscht und im Hafenbecken von Cuxhaven(bei Seegang) gelandet(fast ersoffen).
Ansonsten habe ich mir 1993 eine derbe Schnittverletzung zugezogen, die mich fast die Hand kostete, nachdem ich im Hafen von Njivice(Insel Krk) beim Fischen mit der Handangel einen roten Thun an den Köder bekommen hatte. Das Vieh dampfte ab, die Schnur war in windeseile zu Ende und schnitt bis auf die Knochen in die Hand ein. Ich hatte das Tier im glasklaren Wasser nicht einmal kommen sehen, sah nur ein paar Schatten angerauscht kommen(kleiner Schwarm mit Teenagerthuns) und dann wurde die Schnur von jetzt auf gleich stramm.
Das Tier landete im Restaurant an der Hafenpromenade, der Koch gab mir ein ordentliches Taschengeld für den Fisch und ich endete im Krankenhaus, wo man mit 28 Stichen meine Flossen nähte.

1 Jahr später versenkte ich in Cuxhaven 150 Gramm Sargblei auf dem Kaffegedeck eines Hafenrundfahrtaussichtsdampfers. Es wurde niemand verletzt, aber es ging einiges Porzellan zu Bruch und der Schreck mancher Passagiere führte beinahe zum Herzinfarkt bei selbigen.

Vor 4 Jahren pfiffen mir 115 Gramm Inlineblei beim Hängerlösen an den Kopf => bewusstlos, Platzwunde, Gehirnerschütterung.

Als Jugendlicher hängte ich beim Auswerfen einen Wobbler hinter mich ins Gebüsch, zog "geschwind" dran, zoom das Ding schnellt aus dem Gebüsch und hängt mit dem Drilling in der rechten Arschbacke. Autsch, das tat weh.

In ähnlicher Weise hakte ich vor Jahren einen überneugierigen, alten Spaziergänger, den hatte ich förmlich am Hinterkopf skalpiert.
Ich hatte ihn gewarnt, sah kurz vom Durchziehen nochmal wo er steht(alles im grünen Bereich), plötzlich stand der Affenkopf doch wieder in der Gefahrenzone. Alles klar, Opa hatte einen Schock samt Kreislaufkollaps und bekam die Pflugscharte am Hinterkopf genäht. Er sah's danach zum Glück gelassen und gestand ein, dass er meinen Anweisungen nicht Folge geleistet hatte und selbst Schuld war.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*

@ Sensitivfischer. Du hast aber auch ein Talent. Bei mir ist es die erste Infektion dieser Art. Hoffentlich kommst du mir nicht einmal zu nahe beim Angeln. Da muss ich ja um mein bisschen Leben bangen:q.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel unfälle*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Sensitivfischer. Du hast aber auch ein Talent. Bei mir ist es die erste Infektion dieser Art. Hoffentlich kommst du mir nicht einmal zu nahe beim Angeln. Da muss ich ja um mein bisschen Leben bangen:q.



Tja, wer unproduktiv blöd rumsteht, lebt in meiner Nähe immer gefährlich. Entweder bekommt so jemand gleich Arbeit in die Hand gedrückt oder wird skalpiert!:q:q:q


----------

